# FR: iets zinnigs zeggen over



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Ik had graag volgende zin naar het frans willen vertalen:

_... en ik kan er u dus helaas niets zinnig over zeggen._

Heb al wat constructies uitgeprobeerd, maar ik loop altijd vast.

... et je ne peux donc vous y ????


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi,

misschien:

_et je n'ai donc rien de sensé à vous dire à ce propos_

_Brown_


----------



## iRoy

et donc, je n'en peux rien dire quelque chose de raisonnable (of 'de sensé) à vous, malheureusement.
Dat misschien? Gokje...


----------



## papeheimers

Ik zou denken wellicht iets in de richting van: 

mais malheureusement, je peux vous dire n'y a / ne rien significative à propos cette. 

Maar dat is slechts een wilde gok, dus pin me er niet op vast


----------



## DearPrudence

Hoi, rithacus_Rubecula

We hebben (tenminste ik) de vorige zin nodig om je te helpen een vertaling te vinden


----------



## DearPrudence

Toujours pas de contexte ?
Bon, la version de Brownpaperbag est la plus sensée mais du contexte aiderait pour faire une phrase française correcte.


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Sorry was de thread wat uit het oog verloren

Bvb.

Ik heb er (over een dossier bvb) nog geen informatie over ontvangen en kan er u dus helaas niets zinnig over zeggen.


----------



## DearPrudence

Niet een letterlijke vertaling maar misschien kun je zeggen:
*"et je ne peux donc malheureusement pas vous en dire plus (sur ce sujet/là-dessus *(plus familier))*".
"et je ne peux donc malheureusement pas vous donner plus d'informations sur ce sujet." *(mais je suppose qu'il y aura une répétition avec "informatie")
*"et je n'ai donc malheureusement aucune nouvelle information à vous fournir."*
*"et je suis donc dans l'impossibilité/l'incapacité de vous fournir plus de renseignements sur ce sujet/ce dossier."*
"*et je suis donc dans l'impossibilité**/l'incapacité** de vous fournir l'information souhaitée."

*Maar misschien zullen andere forer@s betere ideeën hebben


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

ok, bedankt.


----------

